# Calling all trucks ct, ny, nj



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Trucks with plow needed $75.00/hr + 4 hrs travel time. No insurance needed (Lease us your vehicle @ $65.00/hr and work as an employee for the remaining $10.00/hr). Trucks needed ASAP Please call 774-244-0106.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

So if your leasing the trucks you are responsible for repairing as well...right?


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

ppandr;1319933 said:


> So if your leasing the trucks you are responsible for repairing as well...right?


When you lease a vehicle from the dealer who pays for maintenance, repairs and accidents? Answer is either you, a warranty company, or insurance company. Most likely the leasing is due to contractual obligation and doesn't hurt on the tax end either


----------



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Where in NJ is needed?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*nj location*

the work is in NYC, but we will pay up to 6 hours travel time. We can store your plow or help you unload with a machine if you put it in the bed. We are also offering a commission of $100.00 per truck for anyone who can coordinate 10 trucks or more. please call 774-244-0106 as we are trying to fill our obligation as quick as possible.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

where in nyc im on long island and have access to 3 trucks


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I sent a PM


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

we need trucks in staton island, queens, bronx, and brooklyn-will will pay a minimum of 4 hours travel time even if you are already in the city. please call 774-244-0106


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

How many trucks do you need in Staten island? I may have a couple for ya.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*staton island*

thank you for your reply-we will take all your trucks; please call 774-244-0106 or email [email protected]


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kagenewengland;1323271 said:


> thank you for your reply-we will take all your trucks; please call 774-244-0106 or email [email protected]


What do you guys land, half the city by the sounds of the desperation,lol I'm coming from Erie PA 8hrs away, plowed (loaded) for NYC there last year...what a joke! They had us drive a 7mph skid steer 30 minutes away to clear off half a city block in front of a school. :laughing:


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*lol*



Brian Young;1323298 said:


> What do you guys land, half the city by the sounds of the desperation,lol I'm coming from Erie PA 8hrs away, plowed (loaded) for NYC there last year...what a joke! They had us drive a 7mph skid steer 30 minutes away to clear off half a city block in front of a school. :laughing:


Brian thanks for your input-I would like to think of this as motivation as opposed to desperation. In the last few years our shifts have been no less than 36 hrs and as many as 216 hrs continuous. We pay $140/hr for skid steers, $175/hr for backhoes, $225/hr for loaders, $150/hr for dump trucks. When you do the math would you still consider this a joke?payup


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Whats the best way to contact you ? I am in Central NJ willing to travel to S.I


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*contact*



blk90s13;1323569 said:


> Whats the best way to contact you ? I am in Central NJ willing to travel to S.I


Give Justin a call @ 774-244-0106 or email [email protected] 
thanks for your inquirey


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kagenewengland;1323399 said:


> Brian thanks for your input-I would like to think of this as motivation as opposed to desperation. In the last few years our shifts have been no less than 36 hrs and as many as 216 hrs continuous. We pay $140/hr for skid steers, $175/hr for backhoes, $225/hr for loaders, $150/hr for dump trucks. When you do the math would you still consider this a joke?payup


 I wasn't referring to you, I was referring to the city itself. That whole operation was an absolute joke.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like someone has broken off more then they can chew......


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

are you paying a net 15?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*terms*



jdilliplane1;1323968 said:


> are you paying a net 15?


We would offer two different options for you to take into consideration.

1-we pay 10% in a 7-13 day cycle with the remaining 90% paid with in a 30-45 cycle

2-we pay 10% in a 7-13 day cycle with the remaining 90% less small fee (probably 5-10%) 
paid with in a 7-13 day cycle

We have investors who will factor our receivables and if you need payment expedited we would just pass on their fee. This may not always be the case, but we will not make promises we can't honor. Cash flow all depends on timing and frequency of snow events.

Please contact us with any other questions


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I sent you an email this morning, but think I forgot to add a title if you want to possibly check your spam.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Brian Young;1323726 said:


> I wasn't referring to you, I was referring to the city itself. That whole operation was an absolute joke.


Baltimore was the worst cleanup I have ever seen. For a city that seemed so poor I could not stand seeing all that money spent inefficantly.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*last call*

If any one is still interested, we would like to assign all our routes by tomorrow 10/24. We are currently looking for trucks in Brooklyn and Queens. Please call 774-244-0106. We would be probably able to use you if don't sign up tomorrow, but we are supposed to submit our "final list" by the end of the day.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

sent you an email, still waiting for a reply?


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

What type of plowing is this, roads, lots, supermarkets
??


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

tertiary streets and roads


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Any work still available on Staten Island?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*Staten Island*



plowin4u;1330347 said:


> Any work still available on Staten Island?


maybe in queens-give a call 774-244-0106


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Sent you an email...

We have 84" high capacity snow buckets too for the John Deeres for any street work too.

Also have a Deere 304J front end loader and a 09 4720 largest compact utility tractor cab with 84" bucket too.


----------

